# Spring Break (easter) Rally



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Okay folks, we have chosen a location. We will be rallying at the Holiday Trav-L park in Virginia Beach. I just left the park and have set us up on 17 of their newest "Supersites". These sites have pull through paved driveways, huge concrete pads, metal picnic tables that will seat at least 10 people, manicured lawns and a wrought iron fire bowl. We stayed there last year and you will be so spoiled you will never want to go home. The supersites have more of a neighborhood atmosphere with paved streets, lighted posts etc. This is a Good Sams park with a Woodall rating of 5 W's. Our sites have full hookups with cable tv and wireless internet is available as well. Cost for this site is $47 per night with a 15% discount. The site rate includes all of the above and is based upon 2 adults and 4 children. Pets are welcome at this resort. l

It became apparent that because our school districts don't all have the same week off that we would have to rally when we can and overlap on Easter weekend. At this point I have us blocked off to arrive April 4 and depart on April 11th. This is only to make sure we all can get a site together for Easter weekend. If your vacation starts earlier, you can request days earlier and if your vacation doesn't start until Good Friday, then change the dates to reflect what your schedule will accomodate. Our potluck will be on Sat, April 7 around 5pm. This will give us the day to enjoy the beach if we wish. Last year it was 70 degrees outside and we took a bike ride to the boardwalk to enjoy the weather.

There are so many things to do in the Virginia Beach area that you can spend and entire week here and have a great time. I picked up Visitors Guides for those who are interested in them to pre-plan your vacation. Just PM or email me and I will mail one out. The resort has discount tickets for the Virginia Aquarium and Marine Science Museum, Busch Gardens, Nauticus as well as many other locations. Just purchase your tickets in the office.

The activities the resort has scheduled for that weekend include a "Wheelie easter parade" (decorate your bike, golf cart or stroller), Easter Egg Hunt, Easter Egg decorating contest, Hayride, Kids craft time, and a Spring Sing" (karaoke contest) "

To make your reservation, call and ask for Tiffini and tell her you are with the Outbackers group. the confirmation # for us is 90829. We have confirmed sites from 848-864. The phone # is 800-548-0223 and the web site is www.campingvb.com. I am so excited to see those of you I already know and meet some new friends as well.

Attendees:

Highlander 96 site 849 Thurs Apr 5- Tues Apr 10
SharonAG site 850 Fri Apr 6- Wed Apr 11
Lilunsure site 851 Thurs Apr 5- Tues Apr 10
WillTy3 site 860 Thurs Apr 5- Sun Apr 8
Darlene site 859 Tues Apr 3- Mon Apr 9 
Rubberhammersite 862 Wed Apr 4- Wed Apr 11
Webeopelas site 852 Thurs Apr 5- Mon Apr 9
Camper Man site 861 Friday Apr 6 - Mon Apr 9
Jidunl site 848 Wed Apr 4- Sun Apr 8
beachbum site 863 Thurs Apr 5- Sun Apr 8
HTQM site 853 Fri Apr 6- Sun Apr 8
Hokie site 854 Thurs Apr 5- Sat Apr 7
Humpty site 864 Thurs Apr 5- sun Apr 8
Robrain  located in another section
Jidunl's son cabin 8
Flynmoose cabin 9 Friday Apr 6- Sun Apr 8


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Is this it? http://www.htpvabeach.com/index.htm

Looks like a nice, nice place.

Wish I could go, too.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't know Darlene. When I mentioned it to John this morning he said it depends on how far. I did a mapquest of the address & Total Est. Time: *6 hours, 40 minutes* Total Est. Distance: 376.41 miles.
We already have a long trip planned for June. So, I hate to say it but, I may not be able to persuade him this time.















Thanks for the leg work, sounds like a lovely place.

I'll let you know,
Tami


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

575.7 miles each way for me.
Might just hafta sit this one out.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I was thinking that I could make it, but the DW does not want to be gone for Easter (Church and family), Thank you for your hard work, I am sure you guys are going to have a blast!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We are in Site #849 for April 6-10. See you there









Michelle


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

RizFam said:


> I don't know Darlene. When I mentioned it to John this morning he said it depends on how far. I did a mapquest of the address & Total Est. Time: *6 hours, 40 minutes* Total Est. Distance: 376.41 miles.
> We already have a long trip planned for June. So, I hate to say it but, I may not be able to persuade him this time.
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmmmm Lets see, April in VA or NY? Working on the DW about being gone again for Easter. We will have just finished up with a community theater musical and I'll be ready to golf.
Tami,
That is a nice warm-up drive. Then again, we don't have passengers asking that age old question...._ARE WE THERE YET?_








645mi, 11hr:10 for us


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> We are in Site #849 for April 6-10. See you there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're right next door, Site #850. April 6-11
Thanks Darlene for doing the foot work.

Greg & Sharon


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Very interested, just have to check if there are flights to the UK out of Norfolk still available.

Thanks for getting this finalised Darlene!

Ali


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

mswalt said:


> I don't know Darlene. When I mentioned it to John this morning he said it depends on how far. I did a mapquest of the address & Total Est. Time: *6 hours, 40 minutes* Total Est. Distance: 376.41 miles.
> We already have a long trip planned for June. So, I hate to say it but, I may not be able to persuade him this time.
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmmmm Lets see, April in VA or NY? Working on the DW about being gone again for Easter. We will have just finished up with a community theater musical and I'll be ready to golf.
Tami,
That is a nice warm-up drive. Then again, we don't have passengers asking that age old question...._ARE WE THERE YET?_








645mi, 11hr:10 for us
[/quote]

Sounds good. There is pretty good golfing just around the corner from the resort. Just tell the DW to get in the truck! (Like that would work)


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Darlene,

I'm whittling (sp) on DW a I type. Todays Harley ride may have thrown a bump though, broke the drive belt. Although I turn my own wrenchs, the parts aren't cheap. I'll keep working on her and let ya know as soon as I get the nod.

Thank you for the leg work
Dave


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

HTQM said:


> Darlene,
> 
> I'm whittling (sp) on DW a I type. Todays Harley ride may have thrown a bump though, broke the drive belt. Although I turn my own wrenchs, the parts aren't cheap. I'll keep working on her and let ya know as soon as I get the nod.
> 
> ...


Hey, if you are a Harley rider, then you have to come. Up on the next block from the resort is Boneshakers and it's a great little biker hangout. Loud music and usually about 50 bikes out front. I have a friend who works on his Harley all the time and may know a place where you can get a better price on parts. I'll check.

Also note that I forgot in my original post to mention that for those who arrive April 5th and before, the price per night is only $35 minus the discount. Hope you get things worked out.

Darlene


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Also note that I forgot in my original post to mention that for those who arrive April 5th and before, the price per night is only $35 minus the discount. Hope you get things worked out.

Darlene
[/quote]
That is sounding better al the time. Ya gotta remember.... I'm the one that gets told where to go, it doesn't work the other way around.LOL


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Ya gotta remember.... I'm the one that gets told where to go, it doesn't work the other way around.LOL

Hey, Rubberhammer, my husband can feel your pain!

Darlene


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Darlene,

Count us in for Easter weekend, just got the nod (I, too, do as told). I'll book with the CG in a week or two, have to wait for the tax refund. Same time as getting scooter parts.

Thanks for looking into the drive belt for me, problem is (other harley riders on here might chime in on this) that if I have to take it apart to fix the belt, might as well replace some parts with chrome







. DW is figuring between 7 and 10 times the actual repair price for the chrome







. Who am I to argue.

Dave


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

HTQM said:


> Darlene,
> 
> Count us in for Easter weekend, just got the nod (I, too, do as told). I'll book with the CG in a week or two, have to wait for the tax refund. Same time as getting scooter parts.
> 
> ...


The campground deposit is not for the full stay. They only require a one night deposit to start and final payment occurs at check in. Glad you can join us. Just let us know your site # and your dates that you can join us so we can book you in. Make your reservation as quickly as you possibly can. I am not sure how long they will let us hold their best sites. Looking forward to meeting you.

Darlene


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

It's a one hour drive for us. We're practically locals. Never stayed there though!! If we stay that close to home, we liable to have kids grandkids and in-laws. visiting us.







I'll check witht the boss and see if she wants to do this for the "shakedown" trip. If so, we'll book it.
david


----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the invite Darlene. We're on a cruise for spring break. (We booked it before we knew we'd be Outbackers!!)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Virginia Creeper said:


> Thanks for the invite Darlene. We're on a cruise for spring break. (We booked it before we knew we'd be Outbackers!!)


Same here...would love to go but!!!

Virginia Creeper what cruise line you going on????

Gary


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

This will work for us. I'll call tomorrow to make reservations. We'd be coming in on Thursday the 5th and leaving on Monday the 10th.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Darlene

We are in site 858, April 5 thru 8. Speaking of golf, i'll be playing on Friday at Heron Ridge i think. I've played Hell's Point a few times so its time for a change.

Will


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Will,

Maybe I'll bring my sticks down and we can go play!!!!!

See you there!!!

Tim


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Darlene,

This sounds great and it also is evident that you did quite a bit of planning and front work for this rally. Thanks! Unfortunately we are not going to be able to make it over the Easter holiday. Hope to see you guys later in the summer.

-Sam


----------



## mtq (Jun 9, 2006)

Just got your email, let me talk to Cath and find out if we can make that weekend.



prevish gang said:


> Okay folks, we have chosen a location. We will be rallying at the Holiday Trav-L park in Virginia Beach. I just left the park and have set us up on 17 of their newest "Supersites". These sites have pull through paved driveways, huge concrete pads, metal picnic tables that will seat at least 10 people, manicured lawns and a wrought iron fire bowl. We stayed there last year and you will be so spoiled you will never want to go home. The supersites have more of a neighborhood atmosphere with paved streets, lighted posts etc. This is a Good Sams park with a Woodall rating of 5 W's. Our sites have full hookups with cable tv and wireless internet is available as well. Cost for this site is $47 per night with a 15% discount. The site rate includes all of the above and is based upon 2 adults and 4 children. Pets are welcome at this resort. l
> 
> It became apparent that because our school districts don't all have the same week off that we would have to rally when we can and overlap on Easter weekend. At this point I have us blocked off to arrive April 4 and depart on April 11th. This is only to make sure we all can get a site together for Easter weekend. If your vacation starts earlier, you can request days earlier and if your vacation doesn't start until Good Friday, then change the dates to reflect what your schedule will accomodate. Our potluck will be on Sat, April 7 around 5pm. This will give us the day to enjoy the beach if we wish. Last year it was 70 degrees outside and we took a bike ride to the boardwalk to enjoy the weather.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

We are on site 851 coming in on the 5th and leaving on the 10th.

We'll see you there.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

"Just got your email, let me talk to Cath and find out if we can make that weekend. "

Great news Mark. It would be nice to have you and the family with us. I just know your little ones will have a blast at the egg hunt, in the parade and decorating eggs.

"We are on site 851 coming in on the 5th and leaving on the 10th."

Looking forward to being with you again Debbie and John.

Darlene


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the information. We love the park, its a great place to camp. We are looking at our schedule and hope that we can join you all.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

samvalaw said:


> Thanks for the information. We love the park, its a great place to camp. We are looking at our schedule and hope that we can join you all.


 We hope you can too. You will really feel like part of the Outbacker family once you attend a rally and meet some of our wonderful families.

Darlene


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Call and reserved today. Got someone who was, (how can I put this?) a little unsure of what to do. Was quoted the $47 price for any day after the 3rd but is going to have the contact person call me on Fri. when she comes in.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> Call and reserved today. Got someone who was, (how can I put this?) a little unsure of what to do. Was quoted the $47 price for any day after the 3rd but is going to have the contact person call me on Fri. when she comes in.


Bob, the rate for any day before Fri is $35 per night and $47 per night from Good Friday on, minus the 15% discount. When you speak with the contact person, she will tell you that. What day do you plan to arrive and depart and which site # did they give you. I am so happy to have you and Ramona on board.

Darlene


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Darlene, 
Thanks for the PM. You've done such a great job planning this rally that it kills us to miss it. We had started to talk about a spring break trip and were about to commit to plans when we realized that we are going to hav a new baby about that time. Lynn is due around April 19th and she has always been early in the past. It's funny, 3rd child and we almost forgot it's due date.

Hope to see you at Luray. That should be babies first camping trip.

Have fun everyone! Wish we were going.

Mike, Lynn and kids.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

FridayYet? said:


> Darlene,
> Thanks for the PM. You've done such a great job planning this rally that it kills us to miss it. We had started to talk about a spring break trip and were about to commit to plans when we realized that we are going to hav a new baby about that time. Lynn is due around April 19th and she has always been early in the past. It's funny, 3rd child and we almost forgot it's due date.
> 
> Hope to see you at Luray. That should be babies first camping trip.
> ...


Well Congratulations are in order for sure!!!! Can't wait to meet the new one in Luray. Last year Todd and Lois had the youngest Outbacker, but I guess you will have that distinction this year. We will miss you, but understand. If the new one comes early and you feel up to the trip, just call and see if you can still get in. The campground itself will not fill up that time of year and there is a very good chance that a supersite might still be available. 
Let us know if you need anything.

Darlene

Darlene


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Darlene,

Thanks for setting this up, you're an expert. We are in for Thurs to Mon. Ellen didn't ask what site we are in so I will call back and ask later.

See you there!

Phil


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

webeopelas said:


> Darlene,
> 
> Thanks for setting this up, you're an expert. We are in for Thurs to Mon. Ellen didn't ask what site we are in so I will call back and ask later.
> 
> ...


Great to have you. I am so glad this has worked out for us to be together again.

Darlene


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Attendees:

Jidunl site 848 Wed Apr 4- Sun Apr 8
Highlander 96 site 849 Thurs Apr 5- Tues Apr 10
SharonAG site 850 Fri Apr 6- Wed Apr 11
Lilunsure site 851 Thurs Apr 5- Tues Apr 10
Webeopelas site 852 Thurs Apr 5- Mon Apr 9
Beachbum site 853 Thurs Apr 5- Sun Apr 8
Hokie site 854 Thurs Apr 5 - Sat Apr 7
Prevish gang site 859 Thur Apr 5- Mon Apr 9 (might arrive earlier)
WillTy3 site 860 Thurs Apr 5- Sun Apr 8
Camper Man site 861 Friday Apr 6 - Mon Apr 9
Rubberhammer site 862 Wed April4- Wed Apr 11
HTQM site 863 Fri Apr 6- Sun Apr 8
Humpty site 864 Thurs Apr 5- Sun Apr 8

Okay, now who else would like to join the fun


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Attendees:
> 
> Highlander 96 site 849 Thurs Apr 5- Tues Apr 10
> SharonAG site 850 Fri Apr 6- Wed Apr 11
> ...


Camper Man site 861 Friday Apr 6 - Mon Apr 9


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Camper Man said:


> Attendees:
> 
> Highlander 96 site 849 Thurs Apr 5- Tues Apr 10
> SharonAG site 850 Fri Apr 6- Wed Apr 11
> ...


Camper Man site 861 Friday Apr 6 - Mon Apr 9
[/quote]

Bob, that's the best news I've had all day!

D


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Darlene,

Here is a map for you!










http://www.yakulis.org/easter.jpg


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Hokie said:


> Darlene,
> 
> Here is a map for you!


Nice job Hokie


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Cool, now I know our site #. CG didn't call me back today and I just realized it. Not too swift on my part.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> Cool, now I know our site #. CG didn't call me back today and I just realized it. Not too swift on my part.


I called this morning Bob. I want to ask you though if I can move you to be closer to the group. I want to move WillTy3 as well so that we are not separated in case we have to give up some of the remaining slots. There is one across from me beside Tim that is a nice lot. Do you want that one?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We are new outback owners from just outside chicago, We were initially talking about taking our first trip that week south to the gulf but your group looks like it might be possible. It would be a long trip from chicago and we have a 2 y.o. but it might be workable. Ill speak to the dw and let u know.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

mike said:


> We are new outback owners from just outside chicago, We were initially talking about taking our first trip that week south to the gulf but your group looks like it might be possible. It would be a long trip from chicago and we have a 2 y.o. but it might be workable. Ill speak to the dw and let u know.


That would be great Mike. The great thing is that because it is spring break you can stay a few days enjoy the nice weather and slowly make your way back home. Please join us. It will be a great time and a way to put some faces with the names you see.

Darlene


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

Just made reservations the morning. Kids are off school early on Wednesday, so the plan is to leave Wednesday afternoon April 4. The DW has to go back to work on Monday, so we can only stay until Sunday.







We reserved site 848. This will be our first Outback rally, so we are looking forward to this. Thanks Darlene for organizing this.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Now this is shaping up into a RALLY!!!! Boy are we gonna have some fun.

Darlene


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

How many COUPLES coming to the rally play Golf? It is something that Ramona and I started doing last summer. We aren't very good but are evenly matched so it is fun for us to do together. We general play the easier (less expensive) public courses. If anyone is interested in this pipe up. I'll be looking into what is available in the area.
Bob


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> How many COUPLES coming to the rally play Golf? It is something that Ramona and I started doing last summer. We aren't very good but are evenly matched so it is fun for us to do together. We general play the easier (less expensive) public courses. If anyone is interested in this pipe up. I'll be looking into what is available in the area.
> Bob


I'm not a golfer, but check into Heron Ridge and Hell's point. I'll see what else is out there Bob.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I'll be playing on Friday. Played Hell's Point a couple of times, not a beginner course. Thinking about Heron Ridge this time. Let's try to get a foresome!!

Will


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks like we might be starting the First Annual Outbackers Tournament! How exciting. Tim, Bob and Ramona are you in? Are there any others who might like to join them?

Darlene


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

We are very new to the game. We have clubs, but don't have a clue on what club to use where.

I will leave this up to Greg.









Sharon


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Sharon,
You sound close to our level. We were turning in scores of 60 - 70. Now before everyone jumps up & down going thats great...... this was for 9 holes on a par 35 course. LOL We've each taken one lesson, one much needed lesson I might add and are truely recreational golfers. 
Will,
Which Friday are you talking about?
Darlene you are already doing tons of planning, I don't mind checking out what is available.
Yup, this is going to be fun!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

This is the Friday prior to Easter. Good Friday.

I will be getting mailing addresses for everyone so I can send out a packet with our plans and a visitors guide so that you can pre-plan the things you would like to do

Darlene


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

We made our reservations today...did not give me a site number though,so beware...2adults, 2 kids, 2 dogs and first outing with the new 28krs. I hope we have enough room!!!!!!!
david


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

beachbum said:


> We made our reservations today...did not give me a site number though,so beware...2adults, 2 kids, 2 dogs and first outing with the new 28krs. I hope we have enough room!!!!!!!
> david


Fabulous news. I will call the campground and get the dates that you are staying as well as the site number. Believe me, you could have 2 more kids and dogs in that camper you've got and still have enough room. We will really look forward to meeting you.

Darlene


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Hello all. The map is updated in post #38 showing the new locations that Darlene provided me. Once beachbum knows their site I will add that one as well.

-Sam

http://www.yakulis.org/easter.jpg


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Hokie said:


> Hello all. The map is updated in post #38 showing the new locations that Darlene provided me. Once beachbum knows their site I will add that one as well.
> 
> -Sam
> 
> http://www.yakulis.org/easter.jpg


Thanks Sam. I added the link to the map to page one too.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Beachbum is on site 853 Hokie.

*****A note to those of you who have yet to book your reservation. Please ask for Tiffini in the reservations dept. She is our rally coordinator. I have had to call and move several people because the people in the campground seem to book you on whatever the first lot is they see on their computer rather than placing us near each other. If you speak with Tiffini, she will keep us together as a group. This may not seem like a big deal, but these lots are huge and if you have even 2 or 3 campers between you and us, it will feel like you are outside the main group and it's not so much fun when you have to chase down your fellow campers, plus it is harder to get to make new friends that way.

If Tiffini has the day off when you book, go ahead and book and then let me know and I will make sure you are near us.

Darlene


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Confirmed spot 856 for Friday to Sunday. Ships schedule and DW's ODU schedule prevent us from staying longer but we really wanted to meet fellow Outbackers.

Will, we'll ride the golf course with ya'll. That sounds like our scores. Both of us love to play but have a ways to go before calling ourselves golfers. DW (Katrina) told me to make sure we don't forget the clubs.

See ya'll soon
Dave


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Dave, I am going to call the campground and move you to a spot closer to us. I just don't know how dumb you have to be to take reservations, but I keep telling them to keep us bunched together. I don't want you guys to have to walk a half a block to hang out with us. I will probably put you on lot 863.

Darlene

By the way, I am thrilled that you and the family are going to join us. Since you have that Harley, don't forget "Boneshakers" is one block up from the campground. If you haven't been there yet, you will love it. If the weather is nice, bring the bike. You can decorate it for the Easter parade!



prevish gang said:


> Attendees:
> 
> Jidunl site 848 Wed Apr 4- Sun Apr 8
> Highlander 96 site 849 Thurs Apr 5- Tues Apr 10
> ...


Bumped this down so that it wouldn't be forgotten


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Don't count us out, but we can not commit, yet.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Dh and I hope we can attend, we have been to boneshakers on his harley before. They have great food and cheap!!. We are still checking on when we are going to be going to San diego to see our son off before he heads to Iraq, It might be the first week of april or the 2nd week of March.. I am hoping he does not go at all, but if it is earlier we will be at the rally!! ( I will be the women drinkiing lots of wine and crying),,. well, hopefully just drinking the wine,,haha.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Humpty said:


> Don't count us out, but we can not commit, yet.


I still have 6 lots open Humpty and could probably get more if I really needed them because it is still early in the season. Just let me know asap because I am not sure how long the campground will hold them for us.

Brenda, the only thing that can help you after you send your son to Iraq is to be with fellow Outbackers who will make you laugh and then cry with you. Keep us posted.

Darlene


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Count us in!!!. I called to make a reservation, but the office was closed. I will try again tomorrow. We will arrive Thursday night about 8:30 - 9:00, and will head home Sunday afternoon.

See you all there.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Our reservation is made. We are in Site 864 Thursday - Sunday.

Tiffini was not in, so I had to ask for a specific site. See you all there.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

OK, it took a little work and compromise, but now we are in too!

We just reserved site 854 and will be arriving on Thursday afternoon and heading out Saturday at noon. We need to get home so that we can travel again on Sunday for Easter dinner with the family. So it may be a short visit, but at least we can get the camper out for the first time this year and see everybody.
-Sam


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Hokie said:


> OK, it took a little work and compromise, but now we are in too!
> 
> We just reserved site 854 and will be arriving on Thursday afternoon and heading out Saturday at noon. We need to get home so that we can travel again on Sunday for Easter dinner with the family. So it may be a short visit, but at least we can get the camper out for the first time this year and see everybody.
> -Sam


What a great compromise it is! It will be great to have you.

Darlene


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Attendees:
> 
> Jidunl site 848 Wed Apr 4- Sun Apr 8
> Highlander 96 site 849 Thurs Apr 5- Tues Apr 10
> ...


Bumping this to the bottom


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Dave


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I have good news to share with everyone who is coming to the rally. There have been some members who have expressed the fact that they hated to miss church on Easter, so I have found a member who will probably join us for the rally who is the administrator at London Bridge Baptist church which is about 5 miles from the campground. We can do one of two things; any attendees who would like to attend church on Easter Sunday can go to the church either/or we can have our own service at the campground on Saturday. What do you guys think?

Darlene


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Sounds good Darlene

Also, we could dye Easter Eggs and have an egg hunt for the kids. We did that last year. My son and his friend loved it.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Humpty said:


> Sounds good Darlene
> 
> Also, we could dye Easter Eggs and have an egg hunt for the kids. We did that last year. My son and his friend loved it.


In case you missed the first post, there will be an easter egg decorating project going on at the campground. There will be an easter egg hunt and a decorate your bike, golf cart, etc parade. I think it would be cool to decorate our sites as well. I think this is going to be a blast!

Also, could those of you who have not sent me your full names and addresses, please send them by PM to me. I want to get out a packet in the mail to each of you.

Darlene


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

In repsonse to Darlene's question about a church service at the Campground on Saturday - I would sure appreciate that opportunity. Otherwise the kids are getting their hair slicked back & we're headed downtown to find a church on Easter Sunday... I think it would be very nice to have something at the campground if that is possible. Bob


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

I would like to be at the church during the regular worship on Easter Sunday, and any of you are welcome to join us. A service at the campground at some other time on Easter Sunday is easily do-able. Do you think there would be much interest in a Sunrise Service? If so, I can talk to the campground owners to see if they want to make it campground-wide. Or, we can just plan one for ourselves. Just let me know before Easter day.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

robrain said:


> I would like to be at the church during the regular worship on Easter Sunday, and any of you are welcome to join us. A service at the campground at some other time on Easter Sunday is easily do-able. Do you think there would be much interest in a Sunrise Service? If so, I can talk to the campground owners to see if they want to make it campground-wide. Or, we can just plan one for ourselves. Just let me know before Easter day.


You know Rob, I think it would be nice to have one that the entire campground could attend. We Outbackers are not that exclusive. I'm not a great early riser, but if you don't mind me showing up with my hair in a bunch, then I could make an early morning service. We could put it up to a vote, or you can just tell us what you prefer since you are the one who would be doing the service. You can take the lead here in my opinion. I just thank you for it. If not sunrise service, how about a sunset service on Sat evening prior to their Karaoke. We could work out the time of our potluck around that. What do you think Rob? Also, did you make a reservation to join us yet?

Darlene


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll probably make the reservation this week, and see if Jenny is back from the Carribbean (she winters there.....). If not, I'll wait a little bit to see if I can discuss the service directly with her, instead of relying on another person to relay the info.

I'm leaning toward a Sunrise Service, either CG-wide or with our own group, and of course, an invitation to come to the church during regular worship time. I think we are planning two services that morning: 9:15 and 11:00.

Since I am on staff here, and considered a part of the pastoral team, I will be expected to be at the church during those times.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I received an email from Tiffini at the campground. They will only be able to hold our remaining sites until March 15, so if you are considering this rally you need to book before this date. These sites are so nice that they sell out and we were lucky to get them at all.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

To all those who will be in attendance for this rally, I sent out a rally packet in the mail to you today, so be on the lookout for it. Please fill out the information sheets and return to me by March 24th! Can you believe that we have about 4 weeks until we are together??????























Darlene


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Awesome!!!

Can't wait, but I guess we have too.

I just hope that we can get out to the camper to get it loaded. Weather is looking up for us. It's going to get in the 50's in a few days.









Sharon


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow Sharon! It's a heatwave!!!!!!

Darlene


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Yes it sure is...this am it was about 7. But going to get up to 30 today and its sunny so that makes it much better!!!
















Sharon


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Darlene -

Just wanted to let you know we changed our dates a bit due to some scheduling conflicts. I've already called Tiffany and made the changes. We are now set to arrive on 4/4 and depart on 4/9.

We look forward to seeing everyone


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

lilunsure said:


> Darlene -
> 
> Just wanted to let you know we changed our dates a bit due to some scheduling conflicts. I've already called Tiffany and made the changes. We are now set to arrive on 4/4 and depart on 4/9.
> 
> We look forward to seeing everyone


I'll change your dates in my notes. We will see you in a few weeks and we can't wait either.

Darlene


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Darlene -
> 
> Just wanted to let you know we changed our dates a bit due to some scheduling conflicts. I've already called Tiffany and made the changes. We are now set to arrive on 4/4 and depart on 4/9.
> 
> We look forward to seeing everyone


I'll change your dates in my notes. We will see you in a few weeks and we can't wait either.

Darlene
[/quote]

bump


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

I have talked with Tiffany, and the Sunrise Service is set for Easter Morning at the large, outdoor pavilion which is close to the super-site area. It will be open to the whole campground, and will begin at 6:30 AM on Easter Morning.

I'll probably be moving from the church to the campground as early as March 30, and might stay for several days after Easter. If that ends up being my sked, I'll most likely get a site near the super site area, but not in it (save some on the cost for such a long stay). Looking forward to meeting everyone and sharing stories. I'll have reports on my winter stay in my OB, etc.

Rob


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

robrain said:


> I have talked with Tiffany, and the Sunrise Service is set for Easter Morning at the large, outdoor pavilion which is close to the super-site area. It will be open to the whole campground, and will begin at 6:30 AM on Easter Morning.
> 
> I'll probably be moving from the church to the campground as early as March 30, and might stay for several days after Easter. If that ends up being my sked, I'll most likely get a site near the super site area, but not in it (save some on the cost for such a long stay). Looking forward to meeting everyone and sharing stories. I'll have reports on my winter stay in my OB, etc.
> 
> Rob


Sounds great Rob. I thought the service was at 7am, but will check to be sure. Please PM me your mailing address so I can get out an information packet to you. Glad you are joining us.

Since we are on this topic, is there anyone who plays guitar who might play during the service. Rubrhammer wants to play his violin and wanted someone to play along.

Also for those of you who I sent the info packets to already, please get them in the mail back to me. I need to try to get a good number for the campground of kids who will be making the stuffed animal craft by the 22nd. Original deadline was not until after the 24th.

Darlene


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh Man, 6:30AM? I thought there was some talk that it probably wouldn't actually be that early. Last time I looked my retirement clocks start at 9:00. I can guarantee you won't see Ramona up at that time a day. 
We need a sleepy smiley emoticon just for her.
Bob


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> Oh Man, 6:30AM? I thought there was some talk that it probably wouldn't actually be that early. Last time I looked my retirement clocks start at 9:00. I can guarantee you won't see Ramona up at that time a day.
> We need a sleepy smiley emoticon just for her.
> Bob


The only way I get up that early is if I can wear my jammies. I may have to see if we can make it a little later. I'll check with the pastor

Darlene


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

I also would appreciate any later service start-time than oh-dark-thirty. For once, I think I can safely speak for DW & my kids on this one...







Bob

(However, I will try to be there whatever time it is. I appreciate the fact that someone will be ministering to us at the campground.)


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Oh Man, 6:30AM? I thought there was some talk that it probably wouldn't actually be that early. Last time I looked my retirement clocks start at 9:00. I can guarantee you won't see Ramona up at that time a day.
> We need a sleepy smiley emoticon just for her.
> Bob


The only way I get up that early is if I can wear my jammies. I may have to see if we can make it a little later. I'll check with the pastor

Darlene
[/quote]

We can go with 7 a.m., but that is the latest I can do it -- I have to be back at my church between 8 and 8:30. After all, it IS an Easter SUNRISE service....


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

robrain said:


> Oh Man, 6:30AM? I thought there was some talk that it probably wouldn't actually be that early. Last time I looked my retirement clocks start at 9:00. I can guarantee you won't see Ramona up at that time a day.
> We need a sleepy smiley emoticon just for her.
> Bob


The only way I get up that early is if I can wear my jammies. I may have to see if we can make it a little later. I'll check with the pastor

Darlene
[/quote]

We can go with 7 a.m., but that is the latest I can do it -- I have to be back at my church between 8 and 8:30. After all, it IS an Easter SUNRISE service....
[/quote]

7 would definetly help somewhat. The sun doesn't usually rise over my camper before 9 am though! That was why I had originally been thinking Sat night instead. I am grateful however for whatever we can get.

Thanks Rob

Darlene


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

The date is getting close.........I am getting excited!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Gang

Took the Outback to get new tires yesturday morning, brought it home and gave her a bath. Today will start puttin some food items in, so in short later today she will be ready to rock n roll on Thursday for the rally.

Will


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

WillTy3 said:


> Gang
> 
> Took the Outback to get new tires yesturday morning, brought it home and gave her a bath. Today will start puttin some food items in, so in short later today she will be ready to rock n roll on Thursday for the rally.
> 
> Will


Can you believe it is finally time to pack up????? I did some major organizing. Bought rubbermaid containers and broke everything down into 1. Set up/tools, 2. Outdoor cooking, 3. Pet supplies, 4. Rugs/ tarps 5. TV/Satellite etc. You get the picture. I actually have more space now because of the organization! We pulled the awning out and gave it a good bath along with the gutters and now all she needs is a good bath for a few black streaks and some wax and we are good to go. I am going to start loading the fridge tomorrow and then we will pull out on Tues. Can't wait to see you guys.

Here is a tip for everyone. Remember that it is Pollen season here right now, so if you are affected by this, pack some Claritin D. It will really help and doesn't make you sleepy like Benedryl will. Those of you who are coming in on Friday, try to be in before 6 or 7 if you can because we are going to have a little casual cocktail party/ peep roast on Friday night for a meet and greet. I will provide the appetizers and peeps, you bring the beverage of choice. If you want to make smores out of the peeps, bring graham crackers and chocolates. Also the weather projected right now puts us in the low 60's, so jackets and jeans might be best especially for the campfires at night.

Drive safe. Hopefully you wrote my phone # down in case of emergency. If you need it, send me a PM and I will forward it to you Keep in mind when traveling that the traffic will be at the highest volume in the Va Beach area from 3-6 pm. Traffic through tunnels and on the interstates can be crazy due to multiple military installations in our area. Plan accordingly.

Darlene


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Just another note or 2.

There will be 50 people at the potluck supper. Please adjust your recipes to accomodate a crowd. So far we have:

Tater Tot Casserole
Crockpot Lasagna
Pizza Mac Casserole
Scalloped Potatoes
Sweet and Spicy Pork Tenderloin
2 Beer Butt Chickens
Orange Cream Fruit Salad
Pickled Beets
Taco Salad
Pineapple Bake
Chinese Cabbage Salad
Sugar Cookies
Hot Dogs with all the fixins
Seafood stew
Brownies
Homemade Macaroni and Cheese
Vegetables
Cupcakes

I think since we have so many casseroles, I will bring a couple of vegetable dishes and maybe a macaroni and cheese. We are lacking on desserts as well, so I might make some spring cupcakes. I have all the paper products covered as well and will probably make some iced tea and a pitcher or lemonade. If anyone, especially the families that are large would consider a second dish, we could use at least two more families to bring a meat dish or either pick up a bucket of chicken at the Farm Fresh nearby. 
I appreciate the help and look forward to a yummy dinner.

There is a Farm Fresh supermarket AND a Food Lion on General Booth Blvd less than a mile from the campground, so if you need supplies they are not far away. If anyone needs extra crockpots for extra servings, let me know because I have 3 or 4 that I can throw in the camper.

Darlene


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

This isn't really rally related but is a call to those attending the rally.I know that some have changed out their noisy blinds in favor of quieter alternatives. My DW happens to like the blinds and our kittens did a "mod" to one of ours and I would lilke to replace it. Ours is 32" wide. Anyone that has one and would be willing to part with it let me know how much you want for it and bring it along to the rally. Wally world had one but it was 64" tall and our window is only 25" so that was a lot of excess blind to lug around.
Bob


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I am assuming we are doing the Potluck on Sat night as usual. Anyone interested in a Sun Brunch get together as well or know of a good Sun Brunch restaurant?

Phil


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

webeopelas said:


> This isn't really rally related but is a call to those attending the rally.I know that some have changed out their noisy blinds in favor of quieter alternatives. My DW happens to like the blinds and our kittens did a "mod" to one of ours and I would lilke to replace it. Ours is 32" wide. Anyone that has one and would be willing to part with it let me know how much you want for it and bring it along to the rally. Wally world had one but it was 64" tall and our window is only 25" so that was a lot of excess blind to lug around.
> Bob


Bob, I just bought some fabric to do some roman shades and will be taking my blinds down. We can check the sizes and see if what we have will work for you.

Darlene


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow that potluck menu sure does look good, can't wait for that. Sunday brunch sounds good to me also, we just have to have Trey at the Egg Hunt at 12:00.

Will


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh My! I forgot to remind people, BRING YOUR EASTER BASKETS!

Darlene


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Just a few days to go. Sunday brunch sounds good to us too.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, we found out the CheeseCake Factory does a Sunday brunch. Not a buffet, but a special addition to their regular menu. Sure looks good. It is about 12 mi or 20 Minutes away from the campground. They open at 10 am. Could be close getting back for the Easter Egg hunt if we have a larger group.

A hotel one could be good also. (We like ones with lots of breakfast items.)

Phil


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I called the campground and she gave me several options that she had called. I will call to see what their menu is like. The thing at cheesecake factory is not a true brunch, but is more a order off the menu one item thing. The 3 brunches I did find were $34.95 for adults and as much as $17.95 for kids. For $34.95 I could almost feed 10 of us, vs one. Not trying to be cheap, but it will be almost $200 to feed my family with tip and drinks. I will call and see and if this doesn't work out, maybe we can just cook our own brunch. I'll update tomorrow and we'll put it to a vote.

Darlene


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm with you Darlene. $34 is a bit rich for my blood, too. 
Sounds good on the blind.
Bob


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

We had forgotten about the egg hunt too. We would like to be there for the hunt and the bike parade.

We are more than willing to whatever every one else wants to do. We are bringing our Mickey Mouse waffle Iron just in case we want to do a brunch pot luck.


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

webeopelas said:


> We had forgotten about the egg hunt too. We would like to be there for the hunt and the bike parade.
> 
> We are more than willing to whatever every one else wants to do. We are bringing our Mickey Mouse waffle Iron just in case we want to do a brunch pot luck.


Hi All
Can't wait for the weekend. We also have a waffle iron already packed. Would be great with strawberries and whip cream. 
Sharon


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Okay, it looks like we will probably do a brunch potluck as well. With 2 waffle irons we can do something nice. Ziplock omelets, fruit, and some kind of breakfast meat and we have a meal. We can coordinate and do a sign up at the meet and greet on Friday night for those who want to attend and also decide on a time.

Other good news is that one of our newest members, Flynmoose just PM'd me to let me know that one of their family members will be joining us as well on site 855. The more the merrier I say!

Darlene


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Okay, it looks like we will probably do a brunch potluck as well. With 2 waffle irons we can do something nice. Ziplock omelets, fruit, and some kind of breakfast meat and we have a meal. We can coordinate and do a sign up at the meet and greet on Friday night for those who want to attend and also decide on a time.
> 
> Other good news is that one of our newest members, Flynmoose just PM'd me to let me know that one of their family members will be joining us as well on site 855. The more the merrier I say!
> 
> Darlene


Sounds good to us!


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Perfect! Can't wait to leave. Is it Thurs yet?


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

We just got back from the rally today. We had to cut it short in order to travel out of town for easter at my Mother's house.

To make a long story short, waking up to snow this morning was unbelievable, expecially in Virginia Beach. Fortunately the sun was starting to shine around noon when we left.

Darlene did an outstanding job with this rally. Everyone had personalized signs at their site, a rally book with everyone's name in it so you could meet and greet, and several organized events. In my opinion, she went above and beyond the call of duty to make sure this rally was very welcoming.

It was great seeing all the friends we met in Ocean City last year and meeting new ones as well!

-Sam & Laura


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

We got home OK from the Easter Rally in Va Beach. The snow was pretty remarkable. The chilly temps made the fire rings very inviting. As first time rally attendees, Linda and I were welcomed with opened arms and made to feel like part of the group right from the start. Needless to say, we had a great time. Not only do the Outbackers know a lot about doing mods to their trailers, they also know a lot about food. The group had a great potluck dinner on Sat evening and an equally good brunch on Sun morning. Darlene recruited CamperMan to have an informal and appropriate Easter service. this was but one of the nice touches done by Darlene to make this Rally a success, imo. DW and I are already discussing which rally we will attend next. It was great meeting everybody and putting faces with screen names. Thanks to everybody for a good time!!
david


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

We just got back also, and that was the first time we have seen snow while staying in the Outback!! I agree with Beachbum & Hokie that Darlene is a top notch rally master. Just when you think it's already one of the nicest rally you've been to she comes with more, truly awesome. Already looking forward to next near.

Will


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks so much guys, but remember that I couldn't have done what I did without my DH helping out. He put up with me typing in bed while he was trying to sleep to get the rally book together, put up with me not keeping things the way we usually do here in the house and he missed quite a few meals as well not to mention all the things he did at the rally to help out.

You guys were the best too. Everyone was always ready to lend a hand where one was needed and were so appreciative of every little thing! I can't wait until Luray now especially since I will see so many of you again. Sharon and Greg and Phil and Ellen, Thank you so much for helping vacuum and mop after the pot luck. Thanks Will for setting up the movie the night of the cocktail party. Can we do it again in Luray? Also, thank you for your generous gift. It really helped offset some of the costs that we incurred in the planning of the rally, and although we would have gladly paid for everything ourselves, your thoughtfulness meant so much to us.

Also as a side note, I guess we made quite an impression. I spoke with Tiffini today to again thank her for everything that she did to help us and she said that the staff and maintenance workers were constantly coming to her to tell her how clean we were, how well behaved, how organized etc. We were heartily welcomed back for next year should we want to do that. I was wondering if you get a minute if you would be willing to drop the owners a personal thank you for the use of the Tally Ho building for our Potluck Dinner. It made a world of difference in the success of the event and if they get multiple thanks, we would be much more likely to be able to be able to use it again if they realize what they did for us. The address if you need it is: Holiday Trav-L Park 1075 General Booth Blvd Virginia Beach, VA 23451 ATTN: Tiffini and Owners

I miss you guys already,

Darlene


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

We have been working at getting our pictures togther. We had a fantastic time and I agree with the others Darlene and Don did a wonderful job. My hats off to them and all the hard work they put into this.

It was wonderful spending time with each of you, meeting new people and getting to know those we had previously met better.

We'd love to do this one again next year.











And a few more pictures.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Great pics







Looks like everyone had a great time.








I can't get over the weather....WOW. I love the third pic from the bottom very nice.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Here is my favorite photo!


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's a link to pictures form the Easter Rally in Va Beach
http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...0Rally-VaBeach/
(link is easier than the other way for me







)
david


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

beachbum said:


> Here's a link to pictures form the Easter Rally in Va Beach
> http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...0Rally-VaBeach/
> (link is easier than the other way for me
> 
> ...


 Hi David -

I tried to do that, but I'm well computer challanged and know just enough to be able to get myself in trouble. I was just happy that I was able to even get them up.

Deb


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures, Lilunsure and Beachbum! Webeopelas, your "Happy Easter" picture says it all - what a memorable weekend!!!

Hats off to Darlene, Don and everyone who pulled together to make this happen. See all of you (we hope) in Luray!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

beachbum said:


> Here's a link to pictures form the Easter Rally in Va Beach
> http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...0Rally-VaBeach/
> (link is easier than the other way for me
> 
> ...


Great Pictures David. One day Linda is in shorts and crocs and the next SNOW!

Happy memories anyhow.

Darlene


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

Great job Darlene and family. We too appreciate all the work and effort into a great event. Sorry everyone that we had to take off early. Although we were prepared for the cold, my son and family from Illinois were not. The snowstorm convinced us to call it quits for the weekend. This did give us and them a chance to go back home and spend a little extra time with them and the rest of the family we left behind before they fley back on Monday. We enjoyed meeting everyone and look forward to next year. Let's make sure that we special order the warm weather.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

jidunl said:


> Great job Darlene and family. We too appreciate all the work and effort into a great event. Sorry everyone that we had to take off early. Although we were prepared for the cold, my son and family from Illinois were not. The snowstorm convinced us to call it quits for the weekend. This did give us and them a chance to go back home and spend a little extra time with them and the rest of the family we left behind before they fley back on Monday. We enjoyed meeting everyone and look forward to next year. Let's make sure that we special order the warm weather.


I already put in a request to the Lord and he said he would try to see what he could do. It actually cleared up, dried up and we had our potluck in a dry warm building Sat night. Sun am we had an Easter Brunch potluck and then had our own sunrise (over my camper at 10:30 am) service. The kids did the egg hunt and then the Sunday departures headed out. Sorry you had to go, but I am glad you got the time with your son. My son and his friend really enjoyed your children.

D


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Darlene and Don, I just wanted to thank you for all the hard work you put into this rally. We had a great time in spite of the weather. Here a few more pictures.

















































Thanks again

Greg


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

It looks like you all had fun in spite of the weather! Now that's true campers if you ask me!!!!

Brenda


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

My turn to add pics. I always wonder who is in the pics so I added some user names. My appologies to the wives that don't have screen names or if I didn't know you had one.
Believe it or not we didn't have snow the WHOLE time. I didn't go out in the snow to take pics so mine show sunshine.
Got some of the OB rows also
Here is a Roo with its pouch open








and a panarama shot of a row of OBs








http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...3_694_61310.jpg
People time








































And the wagon Master


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Great pictures Bob!
Thanks for sharing.

Greg


----------

